# Happy 1st Birthday, Maizie!



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My dad has to have a colonoscopy this afternoon, so we celebrated early with a dog-healthy cake! :birthday::love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

And Happy 1st Birthday to Lincoln!! I hope you are having a wonderful day, sweet boy  Check in with a photo if you can.

Love, 

Auntie E


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday, dear Maizie! Love your cake!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Maizie is AMAZING!

*Happy Birthday, Maizie!!*


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A year ALREADY? Wow! that went by soooo quickly!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow! Time flies by! Maizie, you've turned into a beautiful young lady. I hope your birthday is splendid, fit for a princess. Have a very delicious celebration. The cake looks really tasty. Happy birthday to Lincoln too!!! Darling photos! Good luck to your Dad on this not so fun procedure. Wishing your Dad the best. :birthday::birthday:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy birthday dear girlie! Now that you are one you have to stop eating things you aren't supposed to eat (like toys). So Javelin said he thinks you must be really wonderful since it turns out you are his "cousin" through Mikimoto.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Happy birthday dear girlie! Now that you are one you have to stop eating things you aren't supposed to eat (like toys). So Javelin said he thinks you must be really wonderful since it turns out you are his "cousin" through Mikimoto.


Maizie doesn't have Mikimoto in her pedigree--that is the sire for the Lakeview litter. Maizie is mostly Pinafore. The Pinafores must be more mischievous! LOL 

Thank you for the sweet wishes


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy birthday pretty girl!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Maizie


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

OK now I see how I got my wires crossed. Pinafore lines are terrific too.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!?❤?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Bithday Gorgeous!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy birthday lovely Maizie! Rory thinks your cake looks delicious xx


----------



## Tarnation101 (Mar 25, 2016)

Happy, happy birthday!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Ohh my, a VERY HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY to you sweet Maizie!! Cute pictures! It looks like you enjoyed your party!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, everyone--she has had a wonderful day  She loved that cake, and I wish we could have shared it with all the PF poodles! I took her for a leisurely neighborhood walk and played games with her. Her gift was her next series of classes, which we start tomorrow.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday to a stunning girl! Love your birthday hat - wish we were there to enjoy the beautiful cake too. Your other party dogs look so polite. Hope it was a great day!

Love, Dewey and Rex


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Even sharing her birthday cake. Beautiful AND sweet! Happy birthday, Maizie!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!! I so wish Stella and I could come out and celebrate with you!!! You are truly a super special wonderful girl!!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

happy birthday maizie! you are so lucky to have had a beautiful cake and family to share it with. may the coming year be just as good -- and many more!


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Happy birthday gorgeous girl. Very good girl sharing your cake


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Happy late birthday,beautiful Maizie!! May you enjoy many many more (with yummy cake)!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Happy birthday, beautiful girl!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Maizie......hope you had a fun day!!!!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Happy belated birthday to you, Amazing Maizie! It looks like you had a super duper day with family and friends. 

Do you think you could get your mom to tell us what was in your BD cake? I've got a birthday coming up soon and might just want one like it too. Is that peanut butter icing I see???? Well, whatever it was, your were the perfect lady to share it with your siblings. 

Your friend,
Paddy


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

*Dog Birthday Cake Recipe*

Here you go, Paddy and your mommy: Doggie Birthday Cake Recipe - Allrecipes.com I substituted yogurt for the honey and lightly iced it with peanut butter. All four dogs loved it! I gave them just a little piece per serving.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy birthday pretty girl!!!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Wow. That cake looks awesome. I may have to make cupcakes for our boy with the yogurt instead of the honey. He loves yogurt. Thank you so much!

Paddysmom


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday Maizie!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

A super Happy Birthday to beautiful Maizie!!!!! Zooeysmom, :congrats: What a lovely girl you're raising!

And Happy Birthday to handsome Lincoln, too, Maizie's littermate !


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

Happy Birthday!Poodle parties are the best parties!So cute in the hat.


----------

